# sheepshead shootout spearfishing tournament



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

hey everyone! Our new dive club will be hosting a spearfishing tourney called the "Sheepshead Shootout" march 6th - april 30th. all are welcome. top three fish place. Down Under Dive Shop, Blonde Johns Surf Shop, and Top Gun Tackle will be donating all prizes. Entry fees will be 25 bucks and comes with a tourney shirt. You can register and wiegh your catch @ Down Under Dive Shop on hwy 59 in Gulf Shores. May 3rd will be the award ceremony and cookout!Lots of fun! Also, if you would like to join our new club we will be having a club meeting on march 5th @ tequila teds restaurant across from the wiskey wreck in Gulf Shores. If you have any questions feel free to shoot me a pm!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

oh YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Count me in!!!!!! I will have to bring my wife to increase my limit to 30 since it will suck to only enter a tounament for 45 minutes and limit out!!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

How much is the payout?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Same thing, for 25 bucks they should be pretty good.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you have to spear them or can I jsut swim up and grab the little bastards by the face and drown'em?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Joe, you can't just swim up and grab them, but I do believe that the flashlight and dive bag technique is acceptable.:doh


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

My plan is to swim up, poke 'em in the eyes, kidnap their ugly asses and hold them for ransom to whoever is in second palce in this tournament.

Who knows, it might get you first?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

this sounds like a good idea and fun tourney! i'm in


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

The amount of entries will ultimately determine the amount of prizes and categories. Sheepshead will be the only fish category. there will be spearfishing gear such as speargun, polespear, ect for prizes. We are hosting this tournament to get everyone together and to have a good time! I will post a fulltournament guideline by the start date. Thanks!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

So can I use their eyeballs as handles and hold them for ransom or not?


----------



## Dman (Feb 7, 2008)

I know where the one they call, "the One" lives...it may go 12. are there any boundaries where you have to dive within?


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

anywhere in the gulf of mexico, any of our local waterways


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

The correct tournament dates are april 1st through april 30th. sorry for themisprint.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

> *spearfisher (2/21/2008)* but I do believe that the flashlight and dive bag technique is acceptable.:doh


Funny:baby. Could you clank a pot with your dive knife while humming the ABCs to get them in the bag?


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

a little reminder.. The Sheapshead Shootout starts tuesday. Sign up at down under dive shop now!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! Besides the prizes being donated, is any of the entry fee going to cash prizes?

Sounds like a fun time man!:letsdrink


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

sorry, no cash prizes. entry fees cover shirts, prizes, cookout, ect. i know the sheepies are everywhere and cant wait to see some xxl ones being wieghed in!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Just letting everyone know 2 fish we're weighed in yesterday. one at 9.4 and one at 7.7 they are currently 1st and 2nd place. remember you can still register until the 20th. You can weigh one fish a day. keep em comin' ...good luck.


----------

